# label on outside of shirt, behind neck



## aimsz88 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi,


Newbie here, forgive me for the lack of knowledge and the lingo that I need to express myself better. =)

I'm wanting to finish some t-shirts I am making with labels that will be sewn on the outside of the shirt, behind the neck area (between the shoulder blades). I am starting to do some research on vendors to do the printing...but I am getting severely lost in the lingo.

I guess I want a label that will withstand lots of washings and wear as it will be on the outside of the shirt.

Woven or printed? Damask, cotton, or silk? 

I am also toying with the idea of having it be a hot seal or adhesive backing, but I get the idea they may not be as sturdy with wear than having the labels sewn on.

Our logo will be the label, essentially, and only four colors that doesn't require tiny lettering or intricate design. 

Anybody know of low minimum, reliable label companies? Thanks all for your time.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

aimsz88 said:


> Woven or printed? Damask, cotton, or silk?
> 
> I am also toying with the idea of having it be a hot seal or adhesive backing, but I get the idea they may not be as sturdy with wear than having the labels sewn on.


For quality and wear: Woven / Damask / Sewn



aimsz88 said:


> Anybody know of low minimum, reliable label companies?


I like Lucky Label. While you might not consider their minimum low in ###, it is low in $$$ (i.e. if I dug you up somewhere with a 500 minimum you'd pay as much for 500 as they charge for 1200).


----------

